# 6 weeks old ragdoll babies!



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Now, they're six weeks old, Tifa's adorable little babies!  They are absolutely wonderful, so fluffy and cute I just want to eat them all!  

Here they are:

*Norma:*


















*Leola:*


















*Roscoe:*


















*Skyler:*


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

:luv :heart :smiles


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

dragonfire said:


> Now, they're six weeks old, Tifa's adorable little babies!  They are absolutely wonderful, so fluffy and cute I just want to eat them all!  [/quote
> 
> I bet they'd taste good. :heart


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Ooooh, me WANT Skyler!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Please don't eat them! 8O :wink: 

Their so cute!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

They are beyond cute. **checks ticket prices to Sweden**

I want all of them, especially Leola   That little nose of hers is precious!!!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

dragonfire said:


> *Leola:*


It's not really fair to have favourites but oh my.... I want this smiley little monkey


----------



## amaranth (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow, what beautiful babies with such beautiful colours. I can imagine how soft their fur must be (*sigh*...if only a Ragdoll wouldn't be driven crazy by my mega-hyper Oriental Shorthairs :lol: ). Just when I think I've fallen in love with one more than the others, I change my mind...You're lucky you live so far away from me! :lol:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey Stephie, I saw her first :twisted: 

Maybe we can share her -- half a year with me, half with you... :lol: :lol: 

She is just a lovely little angel  They are all beautiful!!


----------

